# New Haunt Owner beginning first haunt build, experienced



## DeadAcres (Apr 30, 2013)

hey all, I'm an experienced haunter of 13 years now, me and a bunch of fellow senior haunters decided we were tired of bringing the whole show for others to make the money. we all got shafted pretty hard last season and we bring all our own gear, build, makeup, effects, etc. we are starting our own here soon on my property called DeadAcres. storyline is still being finalized, we have begun the build, acquired some new equipment, have begun working on our central control room, wiring etc. due to lack of funds at the beginning of this it will primarily be an outside haunt in the north texas area. Any advice or starting guidelines would be great. we have done the effects and makeup for quite some time so we have that part down pretty easy. we have IT guys, mechanics, fabricators, sound techs for other professions so we have a great group of knowledge so far. the business side is confusing, but I have gotten the small business license, next is the LLC, seperate account is being setup. any other recommendations?

This haunt will be rural, and outdoors to begin with. hoping for a heck of a good time this year.


----------



## Freakshow86 (Apr 30, 2013)

Of course we need all kinds of prop ideas and have found a few threads on here that go into decent detail on how to build them and we also need to figure out how to get people to feed off of the horror teet by coming out and helping and giving us a broad actor/actress base


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

HAVE A PARKING ATTENDENT! TRUST ME ON THIS! ALSO, SECURITY IS HELPFUL! 
Have a well lighted obvious path. Don't have actors constant screaming in people's faces, have them simply walked to them quietlly and then do something scary.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Lighting is very important, inside and outside! Spotlights are a must, but be careful, they become hot. Make sure to weather proof everything. Always have emergency kits, we had a teenager girl who got so scared, she smashed her fist threw a door with a window so she could get out. Thank God she barely cut herself.


----------



## DeadAcres (Apr 30, 2013)

Osenator said:


> HAVE A PARKING ATTENDENT! TRUST ME ON THIS! ALSO, SECURITY IS HELPFUL!
> Have a well lighted obvious path. Don't have actors constant screaming in people's faces, have them simply walked to them quietlly and then do something scary.


I will have an attendant, many of our senior actors will "float" as most are large and very capable guys, we always handled our own security but will have additional people there for that sole purpose. the path will be well lit in most places, some will be pitch black. our seniors scare me....and that's saying something. we have many awesome actors who not only do the work, but they teach and mentor the noobs. I will be constantly trailing groups to adjust and make changes as necessary. the only screamers we have are victims. our actors never break character. ever. as we progress in our build and setup I will see about posting some pics up. I will also have a couple people go through videoing in high Def. for marketing and other purposes I would be glad to share here. we are going to try and keep it older person oriented. as an actor I hate to see a kid come through who is a basket case because their parents made them come through. I'm thinking of a 13+ only haunt. ours will also be a touch haunt.

keep the questions and suggestions coming, they really are appreciated.

Freakshow here is my lead actor, easily one of the scariest individuals I've worked with and I've worked for some major haunt attractions.


----------



## DeadAcres (Apr 30, 2013)

Osenator said:


> Lighting is very important, inside and outside! Spotlights are a must, but be careful, they become hot. Make sure to weather proof everything. Always have emergency kits, we had a teenager girl who got so scared, she smashed her fist threw a door with a window so she could get out. Thank God she barely cut herself.


we only use lexan, I'm a combat medic and keep supplies on hand everywhere I go. I've invested in some professional DJ lighting, all RGB LEDs, some moving head spots etc. I'm going to see about renting a large spot to attract customers, don't have the funding to purchase at this time. got 3 foggers now, 2 small one large, will add a few ground foggers. a bunch of strobes etc.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Try to enlist half again, or more, actors than you will need at any one time, especially if this is a volunteer haunt. Volunteers are notoriously known to not show up, arrive late, etc., and having people on hand makes it easier for all involved, especially if you have situations where your actors have to yell, scream, laugh, etc.
On the security front, Ideally you want your security people in pairs, if there is a fight or emergency it gives you the manpower to handle it. If your security people can carry small digital cameras, that is a help too. Being able to photograph trouble makers makes it much easier to let all of the haunt know who to look out for, and often, just the fact that the people are photographed takes the steam out of them.

I'll be curious to hear what theme, if any, that you come up with.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wish you luck on your endeavor!!! Happy Haunting... I need to look up where y'all are! I love me some haunted houses. My fav is 13th floor... But, we went on a house tour and in Indiana there was the scream park.. Haunted maze with infection .. Ripleys here has a nice (horrible) bathroom scene. Like saw ... Smells too !
I would like to see a cute Alice in wonderland 3D ..maze


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Magic13 said:


> Wish you luck on your endeavor!!! Happy Haunting... I need to look up where y'all are! I love me some haunted houses. My fav is 13th floor... But, we went on a house tour and in Indiana there was the scream park.. Haunted maze with infection .. Ripleys here has a nice (horrible) bathroom scene. Like saw ... Smells too !
> I would like to see a cute Alice in wonderland 3D ..maze


Hangman's House of Horrors in Ft. Worth has a cute Alice in Wonderland 3D walkthru. It's primarily designed for younger kids and not scary, but it is very cool regardless.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, but make sure you're zoned correctly. I know of a haunt owner not far from me who was told to either take down the haunt, or find somewhere else to set it up, due to the haunt being located in an area that was zoned strictly residential/agricultural.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to help with the build. I weld, build pneumatics, lighting, lasers, wall panels etc.


----------



## DeadAcres (Apr 30, 2013)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I would like to help with the build. I weld, build pneumatics, lighting, lasers, wall panels etc.


shoot me a PM.


----------



## DeadAcres (Apr 30, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DeadAcres

note pics are of existing characters and actors who will be involved.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not to be a downer, but hire a good lawyer and a good accountant. You really want to have your i's dotted and your t's crossed from the standpoint of both before you get in too deep. All it takes is one law suit or one nasty letter from the IRS to put an end to what could otherwise be a fantastic endeavor.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

As a fairly new haunt owner, this will be our 4th year, It sounds like you have the haunt side down. But unfortunately the scary, expensive and time intensive side is getting the business side done. I saw you already have the business license, but get your LLC before anything else. This protects you and your partners from personal liability, not only for the haunt, but during the build. Then you need to go into the city and make sure you have the zoning right and apply for permits, there will be inspections required. Outside is sometime easier inside depending on your city/county but I have never known a haunt that can operate anywhere without Permits. Set up a meeting with them. Be prepared, with your layout and exactly what you want to do they will help you along and let you know about fire regulations etc. We are indoors here, but we are not allowed to put up even one panel without our permit first each year. Then get your insurance. I highly recommend Ken Donet. He is who I and many others haunter use. He is the best in the business. You will also need workman's comp for your employees. This is a absolute have to have. Finally,if you are not good with money also invest in a good accountant. 
Wishing you all the best!! It is a amazing, and harder than you ever imagined experience, but so worth it!


----------



## Jjwilso5657 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds cool. Be sure to post the details so those of us in the area can go and support your effort. Good luck.


----------

